# 2011 First Love



## billski (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been watching the NWS maps for a while now.  We have a  winner today.  Snow in the lower 48 coming.  Bring it a bit more eastward and I'll be quite happy.


----------



## k123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sierra Nevada mountains getting some love. 






From Accuweather: "The high country in the Sierra Nevada could receive from *1 to 2 feet* of the white stuff this week as a series of storms rolls in from the Pacific Ocean." link


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 3, 2011)

Snowshoe, WV got 9 inches of snow this weekend.


----------



## k123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lots of snow coming for the west:


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2011)

k123 said:


> Lots of snow coming for the west:



purple and red are my favorite colors.

Is white considered a color, or it it the absence of color?  Or am I thinking of black?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2011)

billski said:


> purple and red are my favorite colors.
> 
> Is white considered a color, or it it the absence of color?  Or am I thinking of black?


Black absorbs all wavelengths  and white reflects all wavelengths.


----------

